# 1956 AWESOME edition of the Hobbit



## DurinLongBeard (Apr 5, 2003)

So I'm searching ebay for a really old version of Hobbit and I happen to find these sweet editions from 1950's. Must see it to believe it. I think some of the die-hard Hobbit enthusiasts will like this find. But- Unfortunetly I could not find an actual "first edition" copy of it but these are still pretty cool I think.

1956 Hobbit Green leather bound 

1958 Hobbit- More Interesting then other one


----------



## Idril (Apr 6, 2003)

That's funny cause I was looking at them on the UK ebay just a couple days ago


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 6, 2003)

My cousin has a newer version of that second one. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Apr 6, 2003)

*Well*

There used to be a 50's copy in our school library.

I often plundered it, (security was not good) wish i had taken it home before i left school now.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 13, 2003)

how much would I have to pay to buy a first edition signed tolkien collection (ie all the books) Ive often wondered that.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 14, 2003)

> how much would I have to pay to buy a first edition signed tolkien collection (ie all the books) Ive often wondered that.



A signed set of first editions of _The Hobbit_ and all 3 LOTR books would easily go in the high 5 figure range, if it didn't hit six figures. Easily.


----------

